
Ask HN: Anybody in PC business, have you got a pricing notice from Intel? - baybal2
Anybody in PC business, have you got a notice of immediate price hike from Intel this week?
======
OptionX
A reaction to the new American tariffs I would imagine.

~~~
walterbell
Are Intel CPUs made in China?

